# Marijuana and God.



## SomecallitGANJA (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been having many debates in the past month or so in regards to this subject. I believe god made everything for a reason and that marijuana is can be used for healing of the nations... But my friends say that god made marijuna as a kind of "temptation" so that we could practice self control.. What is a good argument to counter this?


----------



## Lil Czr (Oct 18, 2010)

It states in the bible that God made for us every green herb of the field that bares seed after it's kind. That's good enough for me.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 18, 2010)

I suppose Oxygen is also a "temptation" being it can also be used to achieve a euphoric state of being... I win. There you go!


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 18, 2010)

rastas use it to get closer to god


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 18, 2010)

I find it funny that your friend is making statements about what God intended. I can make statements about what I or my family intends to do...but making such a statement about God is silly for one reason. HOW THE FUCK DOES YOUR FRIEND KNOW WHAT GOD INTENDED?
God created the Earth and everything within it and as He says in the Bible, ".......I have given you every seed bearing fruit....", and the classic, "Go forth and multiply."
It is my duty as a bible and God fearing person to USE what he gave us, either a plant that grows form the ground organically with no man made products, or use his golf course that I love so much. He gave it to us to use.

Cause the Bible tells me so!!!!!


----------



## SomecallitGANJA (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm yeah I do remember that passage. And oxygen can make you hi?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 18, 2010)

pure oxygen can make you silly as fuck and can also kill you


----------



## SomecallitGANJA (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys  I'll talk to him about that!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 18, 2010)

+rep for God


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 18, 2010)

Prove "God" exists and that sed God is the creator of all and you will have your answer.... 

I picked up and a read a book about a cat that took over the world then pee'd on its mother and became a frog so it must be true..
Before you get your question answered you should first find out if theres even an answer in the first place. If you cant prove "God" exists then why even bring "God" into a conversation.

Instead use the cat that turned into a frog...

Im someone who does have religious beliefs, but I also believe that religion is something to believe in, a standard. A set of rules to live by to have good fortune and a way to a better place. So if what I said above makes you think im some tongue speaking devil worshiper your wrong ;P)


----------



## SomecallitGANJA (Oct 18, 2010)

Prove he doesn't. I rather believe were here for a reason not just some mistake. And i intended this to be a thread about HELPING my point. Not debating it. End of Convo.


----------



## Xv7vX (Oct 18, 2010)

Genesis 1:11 
Then God said, Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds. And it was so. (12) The land produced vegetation: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.

1:29
Then God said, I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food."

Your friends are entitled to their own opinion. However it appears to me they are another victim of D.A.R.E.

I say this because they clearly stand on the "Anti" side of the argument. They see MJ not a plant with medicinal properties, but as a bad street drug associated with crime. 

If they looked at this more, (AHEM) scientifically, they would notice that the headache medicine they use, the coffee they drink, the aloe in their kleenex; all these are drugs and all are derived from plants. 

Not to mention unless your friends are SUPER religious, Beer, wine, tobacco; All drugs and all from plants.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol I never said we were here by mistake please dont put words in my mouth thats very very rude.. And if your gonna cut a convo off just because I expressed my beliefs in your thread, well thats pretty sad and very childish of you and you prob shouldn't make anymore threads if your gonna get your panties in a bunch when you dont like what you read in them mate.. For a second there I thought intelligent people were having an intelligent conversation...

Apparently I was wrong..........

I feel sad for people like you...


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 18, 2010)

marijuana can be used for MANY reasons, healing, political reasons, to make money, ETC. 

did your god take that into consideration? it's quite trivial to say some god created something for some specific reason

[video=youtube;6mmskXXetcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mmskXXetcg[/video]


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 18, 2010)

upthearsenal said:


> marijuana can be used for MANY reasons, healing, political reasons, to make money, ETC.
> 
> did your god take that into consideration? it's quite trivial to say some god created something for some specific reason
> 
> [video=youtube;6mmskXXetcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mmskXXetcg[/video]


I agree with that and wish to add this....


If god is the all forgiving one as we are led to believe then it shouldnt matter what we do as long we seek for his forgiveness in the end so temptation or not it never mattered in the first place


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 18, 2010)

+rep for O2?


----------



## Xv7vX (Oct 18, 2010)

You cant really get "high" I guess it depends on your defination of high. Ive been to O2 bars and sucked down higher that atmosphere levels of O2. It made me feel good, gave me energy, but I wouldnt call it high.

Now, DYING, is another story
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_toxicity


----------



## Jeffdogg (Oct 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;1Kq2aoPBkx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kq2aoPBkx8[/video]

About 2 minutes in he will say "If you repent your sins will turn white as snow", He says it plain as day, so temptation or not in the end if we repent were fine  Unless your gonna say the bible is lying? (and no I didnt put words in your mouth I said "unless" meaning if your gonna try to prove me wrong.)


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 18, 2010)

SomecallitGANJA said:


> Prove he doesn't. I rather believe were here for a reason not just some mistake. And i intended this to be a thread about HELPING my point. Not debating it. End of Convo.


 Prove that I don't have an invisible, fire-breathing dragon in my garage. Asking someone to prove the non-existence of a magical being is impossible and fails the burden of proof test. The burden of proof is on the one making the positive claims, that a god actually exists, not the other way around.


Nature and evolution created cannabis. It is ridiculous to try to ban nature and create laws against a simple plant that grows anywhere. This website is a testament to the ineffectiveness of trying to outlaw this incredibly useful plant.


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Prove that I don't have an invisible, fire-breathing dragon in my garage. Asking someone to prove the non-existence of a magical being is impossible and fails the burden of proof test. The burden of proof is on the one making the positive claims, that a god actually exists, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> Nature and evolution created cannabis. It is ridiculous to try to ban nature and create laws against a simple plant that grows anywhere. This website is a testament to the ineffectiveness of trying to outlaw this incredibly useful plant.



You can argue about the reality of God all you want. Science this and reason that. I used to be an atheist as well. I never grew up in church. Both of my parents are atheist. But science can't explain the life changing force that over took my mind and body. Science can't explain how when I was finally exposed to the Truth of Gods word that I physically felt the holy spirit coursing through my veins and flowing through my body. Science can't explain how I went from the worst kind of thug in the worst position in life to a God fearing law abiding productive member of society. It's not because I wanted to change. I loved the life I was living. I was all about selling dope and riding on 10,000 dollar rims. But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction. Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God. And for that I am sorry for you. But the good news is that if you seek him than he will reveal himself to you. But the fact that you keep feeling compelled to jump into these threads and want to discuss the topic of God tells me that maybe you really want to find him. Either way you will never change the mind of a true believer. We truly know something you don't even if we can't always explain it.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 18, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> You can argue about the reality of God all you want. Science this and reason that. I used to be an atheist as well. I never grew up in church. Both of my parents are atheist. But science can't explain the life changing force that over took my mind and body. Science can't explain how when I was finally exposed to the Truth of Gods word that I physically felt the holy spirit coursing through my veins and flowing through my body. Science can't explain how I went from the worst kind of thug in the worst position in life to a God fearing law abiding productive member of society. It's not because I wanted to change. I loved the life I was living. I was all about selling dope and riding on 10,000 dollar rims. But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction. Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God. And for that I am sorry for you. But the good news is that if you seek him than he will reveal himself to you. But the fact that you keep feeling compelled to jump into these threads and want to discuss the topic of God tells me that maybe you really want to find him. Either way you will never change the mind of a true believer. We truly know something you don't even if we can't always explain it.


 This isn't just about science. Science uses the the same logic but a general life philosophy taking the skeptical position things unprovable and have zero empirical evidence has done just fine for mankind since the enlightenment. It has eliminated most magical beings including dragons, leprechauns, faeries, Thor, Zeus, etc. all of which at one point was used as an explanation for things we now know is due to nature. What happened you personally, we can speculate but never know for sure. We are moral beings, we evolved empathy in order to live in a cooperative society. It should make us feel bad to hurt other people. People that don't feel bad are sociopaths, maybe you had deep guilt and your brain expressed it so subtlety, it registered in your conscious mind as your experience. Have you heard of the god helmet? The brain can do strange things to our perceptions. I cannot prove a god didn't do the things you attribute to him but Occam's Razor makes me consider the naturalistic explanations are more probable. Whatever the reason, I say good for you and if you believe it was a god, then I see why you believe so strongly. 

[youtube]nN3ggRgY7Ac[/youtube]


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 18, 2010)

SomecallitGANJA said:


> I've been having many debates in the past month or so in regards to this subject. I believe god made everything for a reason and that marijuana is can be used for healing of the nations... But my friends say that god made marijuna as a kind of "temptation" so that we could practice self control.. What is a good argument to counter this?


To miss out on some of lifes greatest experiences for fear of an invisible being, is to not live life to the fullest. Contrarily, to live a "wholesome" selfless life for hope to get rewarded after, is a corrupting thought in itself. Yet to live carelessly with no reguard for self respect or respect for others and playing the sorry card on your death bed moments before passing, is to not take (your) religion seriously. Be your own judge, and as long as you are happy with your life, how you lived it , and how you treated those around you, there should be nothing to be sorry for.


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 18, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> You can argue about the reality of God all you want. Science this and reason that. I used to be an atheist as well. I never grew up in church. Both of my parents are atheist. But science can't explain the life changing force that over took my mind and body. Science can't explain how when I was finally exposed to the Truth of Gods word that I physically felt the holy spirit coursing through my veins and flowing through my body. Science can't explain how I went from the worst kind of thug in the worst position in life to a God fearing law abiding productive member of society. It's not because I wanted to change. I loved the life I was living. I was all about selling dope and riding on 10,000 dollar rims. But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction. Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God. And for that I am sorry for you. But the good news is that if you seek him than he will reveal himself to you. But the fact that you keep feeling compelled to jump into these threads and want to discuss the topic of God tells me that maybe you really want to find him. Either way you will never change the mind of a true believer. We truly know something you don't even if we can't always explain it.


it's called a hallucination, you're hallucinating. when you experience something, and "can't always explain it"... sounds like a drug trip. 

like the point i made earlier why is your religious experience more _real_, or what you experienced more significant than that of a Hindu or Muslim, it's not.

fucking social darwinism: "Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God". 

[video=youtube;WmHDiJHxEic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmHDiJHxEic[/video]


----------



## drugsarebad420 (Oct 19, 2010)

i smoke all the time and go to church although theyd never know because i keep what goes on in my house well in my house but i think there nothing wrong with it and i bet half the people in church are probably high


----------



## AlaskanGrown84 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the ish right here:
GEN 1:26 And God said, let _us_ make man in _our_ image, after _our _likeness.

That tells me that God was not alone. Who is "us" and "our" that share a likeness with God?
GEN 1:29 And God said, behold, I have given you *every* herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all earth.

There is his permission. Followed by his satisfaction;
Gen 1:31 And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good.

Haha yes, it _is_ very good!

Now, I have been agnostic for years; how can there be a God, when evolution is so solid and viable? That has been my debate.

These days, though, I have been contemplating a different theory. It supports other theories, that pot, is an alien plant. Haha and somehow, God and evolution might fit into the same story...

God was/is an alien and he gifted our planet with an out-of-this-world herb; Mary Jane... that is, if he did/does exist.


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 19, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> This isn't just about science. Science uses the the same logic but a general life philosophy taking the skeptical position things unprovable and have zero empirical evidence has done just fine for mankind since the enlightenment. It has eliminated most magical beings including dragons, leprechauns, faeries, Thor, Zeus, etc. all of which at one point was used as an explanation for things we now know is due to nature. What happened you personally, we can speculate but never know for sure. We are moral beings, we evolved empathy in order to live in a cooperative society. It should make us feel bad to hurt other people. People that don't feel bad are sociopaths, maybe you had deep guilt and your brain expressed it so subtlety, it registered in your conscious mind as your experience. Have you heard of the god helmet? The brain can do strange things to our perceptions. I cannot prove a god didn't do the things you attribute to him but Occam's Razor makes me consider the naturalistic explanations are more probable. Whatever the reason, I say good for you and if you believe it was a god, then I see why you believe so strongly.
> 
> [youtube]nN3ggRgY7Ac[/youtube]


Well let me say this first of all, I am not one of these Christians that deny science. I believe that science is just another way for god to reveal his workings to us. I believe that all life and all the physics show the evidence of intelligent design. Life is to intricate to just have happened. It is the design of an intelligent creator. Even the big bang theory relies on some form of faith. It is just the chicken and the egg debate. What came first. Where did matter originate. You can't make something out of nothing. There had to always be something in the beginning.On a different note. As far as I am concerned Darwin is taken way out of context. Most people don't even know the entire name of his most well known book. "The Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection or, The Preservation of Favored Races in the Struggle for Life". If you ask most people the name of his book they will say The origin of species and no one ever wants to talk about the preservation of favored races portion. Some Christians deny evolution completely. I don't deny every form of evolution. I believe that there is evidence of micro evolution. Which means that if an animal such as a bird is taken out of its normal environment and placed into another, it can and will adapt in many different ways such as color change. What I have not seen any evidence of is macro evolution, which is the transition from one species to the next. Which is why the missing link has never been found. We have found fossils of animals of one species or another but never a fossil that shows the transition from one species to the next. So for someone to use Darwin's theories in today's time to discount God and creation means that you have to completely ignore scientific facts. I know most of this has absolutely nothing to do with the video but it just kinda came to me. So anyway I do not deny that most of what this guy says may be true. I just say great he may have discovered how to access the part of the brain that God uses to reveal the spiritual world. Gods revelations are always great.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 19, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Well let me say this first of all, I am not one of these Christians that deny science. I believe that science is just another way for god to reveal his workings to us. I believe that all life and all the physics show the evidence of intelligent design. Life is to intricate to just have happened. It is the design of an intelligent creator. Even the big bang theory relies on some form of faith. It is just the chicken and the egg debate. What came first. Where did matter originate. You can't make something out of nothing. There had to always be something in the beginning.On a different note. As far as I am concerned Darwin is taken way out of context. Most people don't even know the entire name of his most well known book. "The Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection or, The Preservation of Favored Races in the Struggle for Life". If you ask most people the name of his book they will say The origin of species and no one ever wants to talk about the preservation of favored races portion. Some Christians deny evolution completely. I don't deny every form of evolution. I believe that there is evidence of micro evolution. Which means that if an animal such as a bird is taken out of its normal environment and placed into another, it can and will adapt in many different ways such as color change. What I have not seen any evidence of is macro evolution, which is the transition from one species to the next. Which is why the missing link has never been found. We have found fossils of animals of one species or another but never a fossil that shows the transition from one species to the next. So for someone to use Darwin's theories in today's time to discount God and creation means that you have to completely ignore scientific facts. I know most of this has absolutely nothing to do with the video but it just kinda came to me. So anyway I do not deny that most of what this guy says may be true. I just say great he may have discovered how to access the part of the brain that God uses to reveal the spiritual world. Gods revelations are always great.


If you're interested in evolution I really think you should read some on the topic. You are mischaracterizing some areas and completely wrong in others. In short, we do have fossils that show a link, not only between species, but between complete classes of animals and plants. We actually have speciation evidence in extant species, not just fossils. Just google and you can see on the first page, hundreds of examples to observed speciation events. Denying macro evolution as you call it, is not acceptance of evolution. You can't accept parts of it and then grant special access to magic for other parts. That isn't science but some hybrid that denies the mountain of evidence in addition to the fossil record that says you are wrong. There is no "missing link" as you call it but hundreds of them. There is a continuum of stages from apes to humans as well as very solid genetic evidence. 
However, this is not the place to discuss it and much of it is just rehashing old material, so I invite you to take this part of the conversation to one of the threads dedicated to evolution vs. ID and creationism. Here's one that I have posted some more rebuttals to your claims, most of which reveal some basic misunderstandings of the evolution, including the meaning behind the full title of _Origin_.


----------



## Matt Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! I am really enjoying reading this!!! 
I have one question or another topic...
Why do you suppose we are here? Are we here for a bigger plan or are we just part of a science experiment? 

I have never picked up a book and read it out of enjoyment. I recently started reading The Shack, and it has stirred up SOO many questions about god. You can't beat, smoking a blunt and enjoying a book in a nice hammock!


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Matt Davis said:


> Wow! I am really enjoying reading this!!!
> I have one question or another topic...
> Why do you suppose we are here? Are we here for a bigger plan or are we just part of a science experiment?
> 
> I have never picked up a book and read it out of enjoyment. I recently started reading The Shack, and it has stirred up SOO many questions about god. You can't beat, smoking a blunt and enjoying a book in a nice hammock!



In short yes we are part of a bigger plan. As for the that book you are reading The Shack. I will admit I have never read it but I hear that it has some rather non Biblical representations of God. With that said I heard its a really good read. The best way to answer those questions about God is to read your Bible.


----------



## karri0n (Oct 25, 2010)

The video doesn't mean a thing...

She goes into sensory deprivation and has some kind of spiritual experience? Sounds like what shamans, mystics, monks, hippies, and other spiritual people have been doing for eons. As far as the helmet? Seems like it would be useful if you aren't experienced at meditation and would like a device to help your mind get to the alpha state, similar to brainwave entrainment. You can't have a spiritual experience if you aren't in trance(or alpha state, theta state, whatever you feel like calling it)

Even if Jesus spoke to her directly while she was wearing the helmet, she'd be incredibly lucky, and that couldn't be discounted. So her brain was in a state that is more receptive to a spiritual experience. It's called meditation - this time it was forced by an electrical impulse.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitting in front of the computer on Rollitup.org on a Sunday morning & what do I find.

I am a Christian. ALthough, not a good one based on various denominations. I swear, smoke, smoke pot etc. All lifestyle "sins" I guess. BUt I am married to my beautiful wife, have 3 beautiful children. DOnt steal, live as moral & as close to the bible instructions as I care too.

My father is a pastor & I have heard since I was a kid that it was ok to be closed minded when you know your right... Laugh.. I never prescribed to that. I try to search out thing & make up my own mind.

NOw, after lots of research, reading & what not including person experience & what not i have noticed a few things.

CHristians RUN from the Big Bang THeory, I embrace it. If (as I believe) that God spoke the universe into existence then it would make sense that there would have been a HUGE release of energy to do it. Evidenced by the microwave (echos) that scientist are listening too.

I read that Monkeys have 48 pairs of Chromosomes & humans have 46. Proof of evolution because the 2 Chromosomes have fused together but it shows that we all have the same ancestors. Well, if the same "person" created everything wouldn't it make sense the everything would have similarities at the building block stage of life?

Instead of saying NO EVolution because its evil, look at it closely. I think an all knowing Creator would make it so his creation would be able to adapt to things. I don't think there is evolution as described by some scientists but there certainly is adaptations. 

I find every time I look into this sort of thing it just proved that there is a creator to all this. 

THe video I just watched with the magnets on the right side of the brain causing religious feelings & visions. THe description the girl gave was very similar to where the bible talks about thing unseen. I think it was Daniel that God opened his eyes & he could see all the angels on the mountains etc. So to me this makes sense that we have closed in on the part of our brain that deals with communication with God.

TO be sure, for myself, I follow my personal Lord & Saviour Jesus Christ but I am by no means an expert & hope that you find your own path & that it leads to where the Lord wants you to be.

PS, I don't think God has an issue with smoking pot other that similar to booze, keep it all balanced. Didn't say you couldn't drink.. Just cant get drunk. Same same..


----------



## spandy (Jan 6, 2011)

Why are the non-believers even commenting? It's like starting a thread asking which you think is better, red or blue, and some jack ass comes in and says they like green.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jan 24, 2011)

From all my experiences, ive stopped thinking that pot is such a sin and see it more as a tool. Not like shamanistic crap, just a natural herbal supplement but still cant be abused.


----------



## yermom (Jan 24, 2011)

As a self medicating Christian, it is laughable that God would not want you to be comfortable, healthy, and happy.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 24, 2011)

yermom said:


> As a self medicating Christian, it is laughable that God would not want you to be comfortable, healthy, and happy.


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Jan 25, 2011)

I've thought about this subject a great many of times, and I've come to the conclusion that the only thing God created for this earth that wasn't to be touched my human hands was the Tree of Knowledge and the Tree of Life. And guess what, we (i mean woman) fck'ed that up in no time (thanks a lot! lol stupid women no wonder they can't drive good); too bad she (Eve) didn't go for the Tree of life. Thus God banished mankind from paradise for not practicing the only required use of self-control and thereafter took away both these virtuous trees from our realm. I also believe these two trees were the only things on earth, besides man, with spirit and/or soul. All and all everything natural is fair game but just watch out for man-made things, that's a whole different arena. Just remember "for what sets itself up to be admired by men is detestable in the sight of God."

Also Evolution is real and so is Creativity: Watch this to find out how!!! Fast forwarded to the importance of relativity of time. Watch all 5 parts to get a better understanding of his message!

Part5
[youtube]17zJhnWJOOU[/youtube]


----------



## smokey2117 (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do you need an argument to counter this? why don't you just accept their opinions as what they are? God gave us what we have on this Earth for a reason yes.. Marijuana was given to us just as many of the other plants were that are now being converted into hard drugs.. The key is moderation. If you indulge in it then you are no better then the gluttonous pigs that eat, eat, eat, and eat some more when they need not to.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 3, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> You can argue about the reality of God all you want. Science this and reason that. I used to be an atheist as well. I never grew up in church. Both of my parents are atheist. But science can't explain the life changing force that over took my mind and body. Science can't explain how when I was finally exposed to the Truth of Gods word that I physically felt the holy spirit coursing through my veins and flowing through my body. Science can't explain how I went from the worst kind of thug in the worst position in life to a God fearing law abiding productive member of society. It's not because I wanted to change. I loved the life I was living. I was all about selling dope and riding on 10,000 dollar rims. But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction. Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God. And for that I am sorry for you. But the good news is that if you seek him than he will reveal himself to you. But the fact that you keep feeling compelled to jump into these threads and want to discuss the topic of God tells me that maybe you really want to find him. Either way you will never change the mind of a true believer. We truly know something you don't even if we can't always explain it.


science can explain those things... it happens with EVERY religion, even cults that kill people in the name of "god"


----------



## trublue (Feb 5, 2011)

You could say God made marijuana as a temptation but I would have to disagree because for something to be wrong in the eyes of God I think it would have to be something that harms us. For instance Violence is something I see as a temptation because it could result in a negative end but on the other hand I feel emotionally tempted to engage in violence ( I have anxiety and anger disorders). The ingesting of a herb that grows naturally is a temptation? Well I see marijuana no different from the coffee bean and tea leaves. But this is just my opinion live your life how you wish.
Raspect


----------



## ssj4jonathan (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Rep guys. To those interested I have another post far more thought provoking than this last one made here. Here's the link::

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/386012-graham-hancock-elves-aliens-angels.html#post4964476

Enjoy!


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys this is preety simple . If you smoke for no other reason than to get high it is a sin . God put this wonderful plant on earth for a reason . To medicate the ailing . If you are sick and you use cannabis for medicine . Not a problem . Anything can be abused ,people in Jesus's era drank wine with dinner but they didn,t abuse it .
It is a natural medicine put here to help us . I rely on cannabis everyday . I suffer from chrones disease and feel its pain everyday . I have no appetite in the mornings ,I can't eat a breakfest without smoking .

So ask yourself why do I smoke ? Are you a Christian ? You will get your answer .


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Guys this is preety simple . If you smoke for no other reason than to get high it is a sin . God put this wonderful plant on earth for a reason . To medicate the ailing . If you are sick and you use cannabis for medicine . Not a problem . Anything can be abused ,people in Jesus's era drank wine with dinner but they didn,t abuse it .
> It is a natural medicine put here to help us . I rely on cannabis everyday . I suffer from chrones disease and feel its pain everyday . I have no appetite in the mornings ,I can't eat a breakfest without smoking .
> 
> So ask yourself why do I smoke ? Are you a Christian ? You will get your answer .


So who exactly decided it was a sin to smoke for pleasure? You? I don't recall God saying "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for MEDICINE."
Sorry to burst your little bubble, but there were drunks ever since wine was invented. Just because you don't read about it in your bible doesn't mean people didn't abuse alcohol.

BTW, sorry about your Crohn's. It's a shitty disease (no pun intended).


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the biggest thing I think to be concerned with here would be abuse . By abuse I'm mean excessivly to the point where your not useful to help others .

And if your questioning whether it is wrong or not , I,m saying to listen to that voice inside your head and you will get your answer.


----------



## kingofqueen (Feb 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> So who exactly decided it was a sin to smoke for pleasure? You? I don't recall God saying "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for MEDICINE."
> Sorry to burst your little bubble, but there were drunks ever since wine was invented. Just because you don't read about it in your bible doesn't mean people didn't abuse alcohol.
> 
> BTW, sorry about your Crohn's. It's a shitty disease (no pun intended).


Wow i didnt read your whole post way togo putting words in my mouth nothing you quoted me on is nothing I said .Obviously you must be struggling with somthing if you came to read this thread .


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm! *looks at his siggy*

mindphuk..do you EVER think before you open your trap?

kOq~ i understand where your coming from 100%! do i AGREE 100%.?..not so much. 

ANYthing we over-endulge in is considered a sinful act..gluttony..right?  and while the Bible is (over) specific about deadly sins AND sins of daily life..most of those laws governing man were also outlined in the old testament..and once we hit the new, we are even told we are _not _bound by it anymore. there is a rebirth! right?! ^_^

we are told in Genesis 1:29-30: "And _*God*_ said, Behold, *I* have given you *every* _herb bearing seed_, which is upon the face of _*all* the earth_, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for* meat*." 

meat is considered to be a generalization of common use..most eat meat everyday in their meals..ive said it before and ill say it again..if God created anything better then pot, he kept it for himself! 

so i truely believe it was a gift for everyone to enjoy, use and produce goods...there are many other ways to deal with pain...natural and man-made. so i cant fully support the medicinal angle..even tho i have adult ADHD, it has medicines for treatment, i just find weed is the safest way to reach normalcy and not feel like a robot. ya know?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 24, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Wow i didnt read your whole post way togo putting words in my mouth nothing you quoted me on is nothing I said .Obviously you must be struggling with somthing if you came to read this thread .


 What words exactly did I 'put in your mouth?' You said smoking only to get high is a sin did you not? 
All I asked is where you got that idea. 

@DaLeftHandMan- He didn't mention overindulgence, if he had I would have agreed. Do you also agree that recreational use is a sin? That was the implication.


----------



## Boara Boara (Feb 25, 2011)

if you believe in christianity, you have to agree that God made or inspired everything. The point isn't if it is black or white, it is grey. I believe we all have different needs but more importantly personal convictions. i'm sure your friends do things that you could point a stick at and that is what they are doing to you. we will never agree with everyone. we need to quit pointing and just accept people for who and where there at. let everyone work out the grey areas in their lives in moderation. we don't answer for others.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 1, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> ... I used to be an atheist as well.... I never grew up in church... MY parents are atheist. But science can't explain the life changing force that over took MY mind and body. ... I was finally exposed to the Truth of Gods word that I physically felt the holy spirit... flowing through MY body. ... I went from the worst kind of thug... It's not because I wanted to change. I loved the life I was living. I was all about selling dope .... But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction. Maybe you all just don't under stand because not everyone is called to the purposes of God. And for that I am sorry for you. But the good news is that if you seek him than he will reveal himself to you(You say this but you clearly stated that you didn't want to change??? Then you weren't seeking him then!). . Either way you will never change the mind of a true believer. We truly know something you don't even if we can't always explain it.


 
WOW. This is classic narcisism! You weren't seeking god, which you said, he would reveal himself to those that do; yet he revealed himself to YOU, hmmm. Did you notice how many times you said "I" and "My" and "Me" in that quote? And "We" speaking of the "true" believers; which you are counting yourself as...NINETEEN TIMES!

Which is it, God reveals himself to those who seek....or as you put it...."But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction". If that is true, then we don't need to worry, because god will "push" all of those special people into heaven! And you felt the "spirit" of this "god" coarsing through your physical body? Shouldn't you rather say that everyone who has the breathe of life has the spirit of god coarsing through their bodies? Or don't they? Do you have to seek him or is he gonna "push" you into it? C'mon bro get outside of yourself for awhile. If God exists, he/she exists apart from our believing it or not. If we all were honest about the whole thing we could sincerely say I really DON'T have a clue as to the nature of God or his relationship to us, apart from the fact that there are certain physical laws that we must abide by to survive in this life. How did the world get here....I really don't know, whoever put it here didn't ask my opinion on the matter. Is there an afterlife? I don't know, I haven't been there yet if there is. Be honest about these things and stop trying to convince everyone else that you were so special that the creator of the universe pushed you into a relationship with him when you didn't want to have one. The fact of the matter is, is that you desperately wanted this to happen and have fabricated this "story" in your mind to validify your higher "beliefs" about God, that you are trying to convince everyone you can that you have something that they don't, when in fact, YOU DON'T!

And to everyone who "quotes" the bible to validify their beliefs...Look, all you are doing in quoting it is validifying someone elses ideas about god, not yours. The biblical creation account in Genesis is nearly word for word copied from Babylonian texts. So who's account are you putting your trust in? I believe in God, but not the jewish version of him/her. Not because I'm anti-semitic, because I'm not. The fact of the matter is, that ANYONE who claims exclusivicity in the matter is showing just how far away from the truth they are. "Where were you when I laid the foundations of the world"? 

Now to answer the oringinal question....The answer is simple...if whoever put us, and everything else here; did they do it for our good or our destruction? If for our destruction, why? If for our good, then we should wholeheartedly embrace that/those gifts and treat them as such with rejoicing and thanksgiving always! True religion is not about I but rather WE. Does Marijuana harm or heal? CASE CLOSED! ROLL ONE UP AND ENJOY THE GIFTS THAT THE CREATOR HAS GIVEN US! Whoever he/she/they may be....THANK YOU TO THE CREATOR OF MARIJUANA, IT IS TRULY A WONDEROUS GIFT!


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 9, 2011)

> @DaLeftHandMan- He didn't mention overindulgence, if he had I would have agreed. Do you also agree that recreational use is a sin? That was the implication.


Right. 

No i dont...if taken in literal terms, technically, taking a shit is a sin. so...i wont deny my mind or body the relaxing vibes of a plant that grows from the ground, its too generalized to be exclusive.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 9, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> So who exactly decided it was a sin to smoke for pleasure? You? I don't recall God saying "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for MEDICINE."
> Sorry to burst your little bubble, but there were drunks ever since wine was invented. Just because you don't read about it in your bible doesn't mean people didn't abuse alcohol.
> 
> BTW, sorry about your Crohn's. It's a shitty disease (no pun intended).



Actually if you read the story of Noah you will see that after the water recedes he gets drunk and falls passes out naked in his tent. And yet Noah had favor with God. Its all about self control. If you have it then its not a sin. If you let it control you than it becomes a sin. when it gets placed before God it is a problem.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> WOW. This is classic narcisism! You weren't seeking god, which you said, he would reveal himself to those that do; yet he revealed himself to YOU, hmmm. Did you notice how many times you said "I" and "My" and "Me" in that quote? And "We" speaking of the "true" believers; which you are counting yourself as...NINETEEN TIMES!
> 
> Which is it, God reveals himself to those who seek....or as you put it...."But then all the sudden I felt an overwhelming force pushing me in a different direction". If that is true, then we don't need to worry, because god will "push" all of those special people into heaven! And you felt the "spirit" of this "god" coarsing through your physical body? Shouldn't you rather say that everyone who has the breathe of life has the spirit of god coarsing through their bodies? Or don't they? Do you have to seek him or is he gonna "push" you into it? C'mon bro get outside of yourself for awhile. If God exists, he/she exists apart from our believing it or not. If we all were honest about the whole thing we could sincerely say I really DON'T have a clue as to the nature of God or his relationship to us, apart from the fact that there are certain physical laws that we must abide by to survive in this life. How did the world get here....I really don't know, whoever put it here didn't ask my opinion on the matter. Is there an afterlife? I don't know, I haven't been there yet if there is. Be honest about these things and stop trying to convince everyone else that you were so special that the creator of the universe pushed you into a relationship with him when you didn't want to have one. The fact of the matter is, is that you desperately wanted this to happen and have fabricated this "story" in your mind to validify your higher "beliefs" about God, that you are trying to convince everyone you can that you have something that they don't, when in fact, YOU DON'T!
> 
> ...



Well the reason I say me and I so many times was because I was telling you about MY experience. It has nothing to do with narcissism. Should I pretend I'm talking about someone else and replace me with you? So anyways it is both. Jesus constantly pursues you and you also have to pursue him. That is what makes it a relationship. So when I heard his word I responded by trying to learn more. As for the Bible, when viewed with the same standards that are used to authenticate ancient writings it blows all other documents away. The Bible was written by many different men over several thousand years and it still carries the same theme all the way through. From beginning to end the whole book tells us about Jesus. Its not just one persons opinion of God. The Bible is Gods way of communicating to us who He is and what He expects from us as well as what He has done for us. We can claim exclusivity because God told us to. We are commanded to have no other Gods before Him. All scripture is good and profitable.


----------



## karri0n (Mar 10, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> Jesus constantly pursues you and you also have to pursue him.


This is not necessarily true. It's true if Jesus is your god, but not if you have a different god. Gods choose us rather than us choosing them. I know several people who were pursued by Thor, Hades, Hecate, Merlin, and so forth. The second part is accurate, however, that it comes from both side. They give you a push and reveal themselves, but from that point you need to put in the work yourself as well.


----------



## karmagirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey cannibis is a healing gift from GOD... Like honestly I used to be a twig but now I get enough of my vitamins by eating well after every toke so I am very grateful for this god given remedy.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 13, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> ... So when I heard his word I responded ... As for the Bible, ... it blows all other documents away. The Bible was written by many different men over several thousand years and it still carries the same theme all the way through. From beginning to end the whole book tells us about Jesus. Its not just one persons opinion of God. The Bible is Gods way of communicating to us who He is and what He expects from us as well as what He has done for us. We can claim exclusivity because God told us to. We are commanded to have no other Gods before Him. All scripture is good and profitable.


You heard "his" word? Okay, which single word of the bible did Jesus write. NONE! It blows ALL other documents away? In who's opinion? YOURS! I agree when you said it was written by many different MEN over sever thousand years. But I do not believe it carries the same theme all the way through. Historically its a story about the jewish people and the god they invented to be on their side against ALL other people named Jehovah not Jesus. So the creator of the universe needs several men over thousands of years to communicate his will to us? I highly doubt it. So just what did people do to understand this person and his will for them over the course of thousands of years? Cmon really? People invented religion PERIOD. And why you are on here debating if it's a sin to smoke weed or not is beyond me. If you dont want to do it don't; if you do, then do. But leave all this religion shit out of it. The plant was here before we were according to your book anyway. Just for shits and giggles look up "murder in the bible" in your search engine and see what kind of god jehovah was. 

Nothing against you personally cause I don't know you. But I have respect for all. Freedom of religion, as well as, freedom from it.


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> You heard "his" word? Okay, which single word of the bible did Jesus write. NONE! It blows ALL other documents away? In who's opinion? YOURS! I agree when you said it was written by many different MEN over sever thousand years. But I do not believe it carries the same theme all the way through. Historically its a story about the jewish people and the god they invented to be on their side against ALL other people named Jehovah not Jesus. So the creator of the universe needs several men over thousands of years to communicate his will to us? I highly doubt it. So just what did people do to understand this person and his will for them over the course of thousands of years? Cmon really? People invented religion PERIOD. And why you are on here debating if it's a sin to smoke weed or not is beyond me. If you dont want to do it don't; if you do, then do. But leave all this religion shit out of it. The plant was here before we were according to your book anyway. Just for shits and giggles look up "murder in the bible" in your search engine and see what kind of god jehovah was.
> 
> Nothing against you personally cause I don't know you. But I have respect for all. Freedom of religion, as well as, freedom from it.



There are a set of criteria used by historians to validate historical writing. These standards are used for all historical documents and are internationally recognized and have been standardized. So when using these criteria and standards, the Bible stands in a class by itself. No other historical document even comes close. The chart below is just one of the many examples. Its not my opinion it is historical facts. Do the research.


*Author* *Date Written* *Earliest Copy* *Approximate Time Span between original & copy* *Number of Copies* *Accuracy of Copies* 
Lucretius died 55 or 53 B.C. 1100 yrs 2 ---- 
Pliny 61-113 A.D. 850 A.D. 750 yrs 7 ---- 
Plato 427-347 B.C. 900 A.D. 1200 yrs 7 ---- 
Demosthenes 4th Cent. B.C. 1100 A.D. 800 yrs 8 ---- 
Herodotus 480-425 B.C. 900 A.D. 1300 yrs 8 ---- 
Suetonius 75-160 A.D. 950 A.D. 800 yrs 8 ---- 
Thucydides 460-400 B.C. 900 A.D. 1300 yrs 8 ---- 
Euripides 480-406 B.C. 1100 A.D. 1300 yrs 9 ---- 
Aristophanes 450-385 B.C. 900 A.D. 1200 yrs 10 ---- 
Caesar 100-44 B.C. 900 A.D. 1000 yrs 10 ---- 
Livy 59 BC-AD 17 ---- ??? 20 ---- 
Tacitus circa 100 A.D. 1100 A.D. 1000 yrs 20 ---- 
Aristotle 384-322 B.C. 1100 A.D. 1400 yrs 49 ---- 
Sophocles 496-406 B.C. 1000 A.D 1400 yrs 193 ---- 
Homer (Iliad) 900 B.C. 400 B.C. 500 yrs 643 95% 
New Testament 1st Cent. A.D. (50-100 A.D. 2nd Cent. A.D. (c. 130 A.D. f.) less than 100 years 5600 99.5%


----------



## sso (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeffdogg said:


> I agree with that and wish to add this....
> 
> 
> If god is the all forgiving one as we are led to believe then it shouldnt matter what we do as long we seek for his forgiveness in the end so temptation or not it never mattered in the first place


why would god need to forgive in the first place? an allknowing allwise creature, that created you in the first place, knowing what you´d do throughout your life.
if not, then a bit fallible creator,owing us an apology and promise of amends if it can.

and if a parent, then he´s a bit absent isnt he?


----------



## sso (Mar 29, 2011)

so, crackerboy, when the spirit of god came over you, did it feel kinda like the first hit of exstacy?


----------



## crackerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

sso said:


> so, crackerboy, when the spirit of god came over you, did it feel kinda like the first hit of exstacy?


Much better than that. It was like no other feeling I have ever had. And believe me, I have done my fair share of drugs.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 30, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> New Testament 1st Cent. A.D. (50-100 A.D. 2nd Cent. A.D. (c. 130 A.D. f.) less than 100 years 5600 99.5%


 When the research is done you will find out that there are only a few fragments of the Gospel John dating around 130 C.E. This gives no validity to any other part of the NT including the rest of John.


----------



## ap72 (Mar 30, 2011)

crackerboy said:


> Much better than that. It was like no other feeling I have ever had. And believe me, I have done my fair share of drugs.


 I am with ya crackerboy. No matter what anybody says on here about you, nobody can take that experience from you. I have experienced the same.


----------



## tmf (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea, the old "God put that here to test our faith" sort of thing. Yea well, the idea that God is f**king with me is not what I believe, I think God put people like that here to test my faith man, or at least my patience. Saying God put something here to tempt us makes God sound deviant or something. Encourage us but secretly hope we fail, intentionally put stumbling blocks before me and watch me fall, no way . So don't worry too much about it, these are the same people who actually believe the earth is like six thousand years old...


----------



## AlecEinWindir (Apr 8, 2011)

Belief in the old gods of Scandinavia is more comfortable for me than any monotheistic worship.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 11, 2011)

SomecallitGANJA said:


> I've been having many debates in the past month or so in regards to this subject. I believe god made everything for a reason and that marijuana is can be used for healing of the nations... But my friends say that god made marijuna as a kind of "temptation" so that we could practice self control.. What is a good argument to counter this?


Firstly, God didn't make weed a temptation. Man did. We vilified a plant God gave to us as a gift. 
Second, It will take more than just MJ to heal nations. Ppl need faith now more than ever before. 
Lastly, Too much of anything is a bad thing. Moderation is the key. We must practice self control with many things. Food, wine, women, drugs....


----------



## plantvision (Apr 11, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Firstly, God didn't make weed a temptation. Man did. We vilified a plant God gave to us as a gift.
> Second, It will take more than just MJ to heal nations. Ppl need faith now more than ever before.
> Lastly, Too much of anything is a bad thing. Moderation is the key. We must practice self control with many things. Food, wine, women, drugs....


Very good post. Stated perfectly IMO.
Man villifies alot of things, sometimes almost everything.
Moderation in all things.
I wish I could allways use moderation, but I sadly fall short many times


----------



## Encomium (Apr 11, 2011)

Marijuana the plant can be used for paper, clothing, cars (exteriors), building materials, fuel sources, food source (seeds) as well as recreational use. In most of these things MJ is much more efficient than current sources used today. 

Think of how long it takes a tree to grow before it gets chopped down to make paper while MJ can be grown quickly and economically with much less of a carbon footprint than trees.

Hemp can be used to make fabric that (I believe tho not sure) is requires less processing for the finished product and thus less energy. 

Hemp can also be used to create materials for cars.

Apparently hemp mixed with lime can be used to create materials for building walls that are "carbon neutral". It seems walls made with hemp are actually more resistant than common building materials used today and longer lasting! This further reduces the carbon footprint. 

I'd go on but you get the idea. Here is where I saw most of my info from: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSKJrgGqx_E


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> If you're interested in evolution I really think you should read some on the topic. You are mischaracterizing some areas and completely wrong in others. In short, we do have fossils that show a link, not only between species, but between complete classes of animals and plants. We actually have speciation evidence in extant species, not just fossils. Just google and you can see on the first page, hundreds of examples to observed speciation events. Denying macro evolution as you call it, is not acceptance of evolution. You can't accept parts of it and then grant special access to magic for other parts. That isn't science but some hybrid that denies the mountain of evidence in addition to the fossil record that says you are wrong. There is no "missing link" as you call it but hundreds of them. There is a continuum of stages from apes to humans as well as very solid genetic evidence.
> However, this is not the place to discuss it and much of it is just rehashing old material, so I invite you to take this part of the conversation to one of the threads dedicated to evolution vs. ID and creationism. Here's one that I have posted some more rebuttals to your claims, most of which reveal some basic misunderstandings of the evolution, including the meaning behind the full title of _Origin_.


So, if we are evolved from apes, why are there still apes on Earth? Wouldn't all apes now be people, and therefore extinct? Sorry, but that doesn't play for me. And there actually IS a missing link, can't remember the title, but there is a documentary that was on National Geographic channel a couple of years back about Darwinism, Evolution and THE MISSING Link.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Guys this is preety simple . If you smoke for no other reason than to get high it is a sin . God put this wonderful plant on earth for a reason . To medicate the ailing . If you are sick and you use cannabis for medicine . Not a problem . Anything can be abused ,people in Jesus's era drank wine with dinner but they didn,t abuse it .
> It is a natural medicine put here to help us . I rely on cannabis everyday . I suffer from chrones disease and feel its pain everyday . I have no appetite in the mornings ,I can't eat a breakfest without smoking .
> 
> So ask yourself why do I smoke ? Are you a Christian ? You will get your answer .


Easy, suicide is a major sin! If you didn't eat to stay alive, it would be akin to committing suicide. How's that answer?


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> So, if we are evolved from apes, why are there still apes on Earth? Wouldn't all apes now be people, and therefore extinct? Sorry, but that doesn't play for me. And there actually IS a missing link, can't remember the title, but there is a documentary that was on National Geographic channel a couple of years back about Darwinism, Evolution and THE MISSING Link.


You seriously want to use that argument? 
Americans descended from Europeans. Why are there still Europeans on earth? 

Your post demonstrates your complete lack of understanding of human evolution. Watch the following video, then if you still have questions, come back and I'll do my best to answer them.

[video=youtube;MCayG4IIOEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCayG4IIOEQ[/video]


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> You heard "his" word? Okay, which single word of the bible did Jesus write. NONE! It blows ALL other documents away? In who's opinion? YOURS! I agree when you said it was written by many different MEN over sever thousand years. But I do not believe it carries the same theme all the way through. Historically its a story about the jewish people and the god they invented to be on their side against ALL other people named Jehovah not Jesus. So the creator of the universe needs several men over thousands of years to communicate his will to us? I highly doubt it. So just what did people do to understand this person and his will for them over the course of thousands of years? Cmon really? People invented religion PERIOD. And why you are on here debating if it's a sin to smoke weed or not is beyond me. If you dont want to do it don't; if you do, then do. But leave all this religion shit out of it. The plant was here before we were according to your book anyway. Just for shits and giggles look up "murder in the bible" in your search engine and see what kind of god jehovah was.
> 
> Nothing against you personally cause I don't know you. But I have respect for all. Freedom of religion, as well as, freedom from it.


You sure don't come off as having "respect for all" or even any except those that hold the same beliefs you do, which are apparently are none. You are right, though Freedom of religion is our right, but at the time the Declaration of Indepence was written most people did believe in God, maybe not the Jewish or Christian or Catholic God, but in a supreme being or beings. And yes, I did separate Christians from Catholics even technically Catholics are Christians. If you're Catholic, I need not explain!


----------



## karri0n (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> So, if we are evolved from apes, why are there still apes on Earth? Wouldn't all apes now be people, and therefore extinct?


ROFL


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> You seriously want to use that argument?
> Americans descended from Europeans. Why are there still Europeans on earth?
> 
> Your post demonstrates your complete lack of understanding of human evolution. Watch the following video, then if you still have questions, come back and I'll do my best to answer them.
> ...


Actually Americans are descended from people all over the world. And Europeans and Americans alike are people, the same species. That argument is not even equivalent.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> You seriously want to use that argument?
> Americans descended from Europeans. Why are there still Europeans on earth?
> 
> Your post demonstrates your complete lack of understanding of human evolution. Watch the following video, then if you still have questions, come back and I'll do my best to answer them.
> ...


I don't have questions about God. Went to Catholic Schools all through, CCD, Sunday School, etc.. Religious people don't just discount science but, those with no faith think that the two cannot both be true. Even if we are descended from apes, who created apes in the first place? Or the single cell ameoba (sorry for the spelling, I'm sure that's wrong).


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Actually Americans are descended from people all over the world. And Europeans and Americans alike are people, the same species. That argument is not even equivalent.


View attachment 1548619
Actually the analogy is quite spot on. We didn't just descend from apes, we ARE apes. We descended from fish too so in your world that means we can't go fishing this weekend I guess. 
You responded to a post that starts out by saying, "*If you're interested in evolution I really think you should read some on the topic. You are mischaracterizing some areas and completely wrong in others."

*You really should have taken that comment to heart. Where did you get the idea that when a new species evolves that parent species must go extinct? The fact that you are arguing with the analogy given tongue-in-cheek makes me doubt whether you are capable of understanding.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I don't have questions about God. Went to Catholic Schools all through, CCD, Sunday School, etc.. Religious people don't just discount science but, those with no faith think that the two cannot both be true.


 No one has claimed that religious people discount science however there are some that do. There are others that don't discount science unless it contradicts what they have been taught by their religion. It is those people that create the conflict between religion and science, not the atheist or the scientist. 



> Even if we are descended from apes, who created apes in the first place? Or the single cell ameoba (sorry for the spelling, I'm sure that's wrong).


If you start with the premise that living things must have been created in the first place, then you are merely begging the question, a logical fallacy that is a form of circular reasoning. http://www.fallacyfiles.org/begquest.html


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeezy Creezzy.... It's funny how people define evolution based on their own incorrect notions, only to then dismiss their own, incorrect notions, lol....


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1090.html
http://www.marijuana.com/religion/53-kaneh-bosm-bible.html


----------

